# Bailey Fest 2015!



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

You have created the best river festival, I have ever attended !


I have had such a great time at Bailey Fest, CW, has the big shoes to fill, but I am sure they will be up for the task.

Turn on the Tunnel !


Scott


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*definitely in if its a go....*

As always Ten Mile Creek Kayaks will donate a sick peace of gear and looking forward in supporting the next undertakers!!! 

TMCK


Keep the Hairy Side Up...


----------



## Haggardphunk (Jun 5, 2014)

stupid wedding i have to go to . . .


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

First, we'd like to thank Ian for the amazing work of organizing Bailey Fest in years past and the excellent foundation he has laid in truly making this event top-notch.

We do have big shoes to fill, but with an enthusiastic committee and Ian at our side, we're confident we'll make this year's Bailey Fest just as fun as previous years. We'll keep you posted on the latest-and-greatest information, so check back at Bailey Fest.


----------



## ambrosic (Sep 14, 2011)

Would it be beneficial to move Baileyfest back a few weeks for melt to stop and some of the lower reservoirs to drain a bit (or am I missing a key element in water management)?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Update... We have all plans in place to pull off Bailey Fest this year. Just waiting on final determination from Denver Water for a go/no go call. Things are looking better on the flows front. Sunny hot days, lower precip levels, and tail end of runoff have come together to result in flows dropping dramatically over the last week or so. At current decline rate, we could be in position to need tunnel flows the weekend of bailey fest. Flip side is that a big burst of monsoon moisture could shut it down. 

I'm putting out the call to rally folks to Bailey Fest. I know kayakers don't make plans til right before anyway... so... put Bailey Fest on the calendar, plan on coming, if we get shut down, divert to gore (great right now!), and if we are on, they its going to be a great weekend once again. 

We may not have the final determination until the week of Bailey Fest, but we will keep you informed.

Turn on the tunnel!!!!


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to confirm this is still for August 14-16th?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep. Two weeks from now. 

Someone asked about pushing the event back. Its a complicated answer but... its pretty tough to push back. Gore race is the following weekend, so thats out. The next weekend is labor day, and jeffco folks would not give me a permit for labor day due to concerns of kayakers taking over the place during a heavy use time. Once we get into september, the ability to get flows diminishes quickly. Basically, you have to pick the best date in advance, get your permits and hope flows cooperate. As a reminder... we had 4 great bailey fests in a row, and now we have back to back crazy years...


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

im stoked to paddle and party at either venue, hope to see some familiar faces. if bailey is a no go can we get all that oskar blues out to kremmtucky ??&#55356;&#57211;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

300 cfs at the Bailey gauge for just two or three days is all we ask. Please!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Hands down the best kayaking fest in Colorado and the only one featuring a foamy boat race! DeepSouth you have started something great and the boating community will forever be stoked.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

*Turn up the heat*

90s all week. Turn on the tunnel! I'm watering my lawn every day in hopes of Baileyfest


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Keep the good vibes and keep the fingers crossed! 

At tidbit of good news... the tunnel recently got turned on... albeit at a low flow of 12 cfs. While its low flow... it means that flow conditions have shifted to allow Denver Water to turn on the tunnel. This is a great sign for us. Now we just need natural flows in the south platte basin to decline enough to pull over 250-300 out of the tunnel. I am hopeful that we can pull it off.

While last minute planning is a hallmark of paddlers, I appreciate folks keeping an eye on our fest go/no go announcement, and being ready to mobilize for a great event at the last minute. Wish we had more certainty, but this is what we have. I'm hoping to get the final call either late this week or early next week. 

Also, this year has been tough for planning... the uncertainty of the event means that we have made efforts to have everything ready to go while minimizing up front cash expenses so that we are not left with financial exposure if the event gets canceled. CW folks are doing a great job helping out with the planning, and we hope to put on a fun event that brings together the community to paddle one of our classic sections of whitewater. We might not have all the bells and whistles of prior events, but we will have a great time regardless.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Spoke with Denver Water today, and Bailey Fest is canceled for 2015. Cheeseman reservoir is full and spilling and natural flow is still high on the main stem. There is no way Denver Water can pull enough water from the tunnel to get bailey fest to happen. In a "normal" year, natural flows are lower and Denver Water has the flexibility to pull from the tunnel or cheeseman and can even store tunnel flows in downstream reservoirs. None of that is possible this year due to the exceptionally high precipitation amounts this year and 20-40 yr high flows on some of the river stretches involved here. 

If someone asked me 3 years ago what the likelihood of having bailey fest canceled twice in a row was I would have said essentially zero and would have been willing to bet the farm on it. Guess its good I don't have a farm. 

I'd like to thank Denver Water for being very open and helpful through this entire process. They are committed to doing the event in the future when we have a "normal" year as we did for the first 4 successful years we did the event. I can't emphasize enough how much Denver Water has done to help our paddling community and I really appreciate what they have done in the past and the continued spirit of cooperation in working to make it happen in the future.

With that said, its hard as a kayaker to get upset at an awesome water year. Even though big water years cancel bailey fest... I'd still take big water years every year if I had the choice.

On the positive side... Gore is our salvation and summer time gore runs are a real treat. See you at Gore!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

That's too bad that it's a no go again. Thanks for all the effort you put into the event Ian. If anyone should be upset it's cancelled it's you so I hope people recognize that and don't express undue hate towards Denver Water for something they can't control. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks for all the effort!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Bummer. Will it be in the hands of AW next year too? 

There can't possibly be 3 years of crazy high water on the front range right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your work, Ian.


----------



## TimF (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Ian, and for all your efforts on Bailey Fest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

see you next year! thx for all you do and have done to make this happen!


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn, first the front rangers veto Glenwood getting more senior water rights and a couple new play features, now ya'll hoarding your water again. lol... At least I got on bailey once this year at over a grand. 

Good job Ian, thanks for all your hard work. We should give you a life time achievement award at Gore Race. Maybe shots of old grand dad out of a blow up doll, we are kayakers gotta keep it classy.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Such a Catch22. Great water leads to no Bailey Fest. I guess you could look at it as a win win for the front range in that we are guaranteed a good time every summer. Thanks for all of your hard work to put this on. See you out there next year...or hopefully not? This is getting confusing.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Ian, you the man.

Who is going to Gore this weekend? 

I plan to paddle Friday and Saturday. I want to leave from the Boulder area Friday AM.

303 815 7697.


----------

